# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  من دانشجوام.میتونم برم پیش پاس کنم???کمک لطفا

## Mamad256

سلام دوستان 
من سال 93 دیپلم گرفتم سال 94 پیش رو پاس نکردم و با مدرک سوم رفتم دانشگاه علمی کاربردی .
حالا سوالم اینجاس که من برای اینکه بتونم پیش رو پاس کنم و کنکور سراسری بدم باید چیکار کنم
با برگ اشتغال به تحصیل دانشگاه پیش بزرگسالان ثبت نامم میکنن??
یا باید انصراف بدم?
یا راه دیگه هس

----------


## Mamad256

چون من دو سه نیمسال پیش رو تو بزرگسالان ثبت نام کردم ولی نرفتم سر امتحانا.
چه راه هایی دارم برا پاس کردن پیش?

----------


## Mamad256

Up

دوستان اگه میدونید بگید لطفل

----------

